# * y # (nombres de estos signos)



## los_setenta

*H*ola*:*

¿*Có*mo les llamamos a * y a # ?

*G*racias,

m.


----------



## mithrellas

Hola los setenta,

* se llama asterisco
# se llama almohadilla

Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos.


----------



## los_setenta

*G*racias, ¿pero la almohadilla no es el botón ese pequeño del centro del teclado y móvil?


----------



## mithrellas

No, que yo sepa ese botón no tiene un nombre específico.

Si llamas a un servicio de asistencia de telefonía y te dicen que para acceder a un servicio has de teclear el código 111 almohadilla, lo que pretenden es que marques 111#


----------



## Mmart

El símbolo # se llama sostenido, viene de la notación musical. En telefonía se utiliza almohadilla aunque, de momento, los diccionarios no lo recogen.


----------



## los_setenta

mmmmbien... mi manual de usuario le llama al botón móvil almohadilla...


----------



## mithrellas

Mmart said:
			
		

> El símbolo # se llama sostenido, viene de la notación musical. En telefonía se utiliza almohadilla aunque, de momento, los diccionarios no lo recogen.


 
Gracias Mmart. Yo siempre había oído el uso que le daban en telefonía...
A la cama no te irás sin saber una cosa más.


----------



## los_setenta

Vaya!... Dicen en el manual: "... los programas que vienen instalados con el dispositivo por defecto al comprarlo.¨  ¿¿Como que "por defecto"??


----------



## Alundra

los_setenta said:
			
		

> Vaya!... Dicen en el manual: "... los programas que vienen instalados con el dispositivo por defecto al comprarlo.¨ ¿¿Como que "por defecto"??


 
Defecto:

*por *~*.*
*2.* loc. adv._ Inform._ Dicho de seleccionar una opción: Automáticamente si no se elige otra.


Te vienen unos programas ya instalados cuando lo compras.

Es como si quieres comprar un coche, y todos se venden azules, pero a tí te gusta rojo..... Si tú no avisas previamente para que te lo cambien, el coche te lo venden azul por defecto...

Creo que es algo así...  

Alundra.


----------



## los_setenta

Gracias, Alundra, 

 
M.


----------



## lazarus1907

Mmart said:
			
		

> El símbolo # se llama sostenido, viene de la notación musical. En telefonía se utiliza almohadilla aunque, de momento, los diccionarios no lo recogen.


Algunos sí:


> #número [Am.] (_cf. _n.º, nro._ y_ núm.,_ en apéndice 2_) || almohadilla (_Tel._)
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Mmart

Gracias por tu búsqueda, lazarus1907. Yo sólo miré en el diccionario "normal" de la RAE, no en el de dudas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Este signo"#" aquí en México se llama el signo de "número".


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina #---> numeral


----------



## los_setenta

Gracias.


----------



## Mmart

¡Cierto! # representa un número en notación matemática, pero no he oído que al símbolo se le llamara número directamente. Generalmente se usan tantos # como dígitos tenga la cifra.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mmart said:
			
		

> ¡Cierto! # representa un número en notación matemática, pero no he oído que al símbolo se le llamara número directamente. Generalmente se usan tantos # como dígitos tenga la cifra.


Tal vez en España no se use así pero el Latinoamérica es muy usado, decirlo así de hecho si aquí tú dices almohadilla nadie te va a entender, supongo pasa lo mismo en España.


----------



## lazarus1907

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Tal vez en España no se use así pero el Latinoamérica es muy usado, decirlo así de hecho si aquí tú dices almohadilla nadie te va a entender, supongo pasa lo mismo en España.


En el PDP dice claramente que se lee como "número" en América. Mira el mensaje número 11.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> En el PDP dice claramente que se lee como "número" en América. Mira el mensaje número 11.


Y ¿Pues qué dije?
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con eso pero como Mmart había dicho que jamas lo había escuchado,volví a hacer la aclaración.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Este signo"#" aquí en México se llama el signo de "número".


También se llama "gato"...
Por aquí siempre se dice... para finalizar marque "gato"/marque la tecla de número.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> También se llama "gato"...
> Por aquí siempre se dice... para finalizar marque "gato"/marque la tecla de número.
> 
> Saludos


 
Efectivamente, no me había acordado de la palabra, de hecho se le dice Gato, por el juego del gato. Ya que se hace la mima figura para jugarlo.


----------



## Mmart

Hola Miguelillo,

En realidad quería decir que nunca lo había escuchado en España, disculpa si no lo he especificado

Suelo mirar siempre el país de procedencia de quién escribe un post y para mí eso forma parte de su respuesta.


----------



## jazmove

En colombia si es una tecla #, le decimos tecla numeral y si es un signo escrito le decimos signo numeral.


----------



## tatis

Oprima el "signo numeral", "símbolo numeral", "signo de número", "símbolo de número", "tecla numeral", "tecla con el símbolo de libra", etc.

Por favor, necesito su aportación para un mensaje telefónico de una clínica.  Necesito la opción más entendible en español.  Descartaría "almohadilla", "cuadradillo" y, por supuesto el "signo de gato" en esta ocasión.

Gracias.


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que lo que hay que pulsar no es un signo, sino una tecla, que es lo que presionas. 
"Pulse la tecla cinco"
"Pulse la tecla..... " y ahí yo diría almohadilla, pero como dices que no te sirve, pues la palabra que desees. Ahora bien, no tengo yo muy claro que ese signo sea un "signo numeral" en español. 

Saludos,


----------



## tatis

María Madrid said:


> Creo que lo que hay que pulsar no es un signo, sino una tecla, que es lo que presionas.
> "Pulse la tecla cinco"
> "Pulse la tecla..... " y ahí yo diría almohadilla, pero como dices que no te sirve, pues la palabra que desees. Ahora bien, no tengo yo muy claro que ese signo sea un "signo numeral" en español.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Gracias María Madrid

Bueno, en mátemáticas, ¿no es + el signo de la suma, - el signo de multiplicación?. Numeral es "de los números", en fin...

Entonces: "pulse la tecla con el signo de número" o "pulse la tecla numeral"?; mi problema es darle el nombre al "#".

No tengo problema con "almohadilla", pero creo que tecla es más entendible, tal vez me equivoque.


----------



## westopia

Yo diria tecla numeral.


----------



## tatis

Gracias a los dos por su aportación


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México se dice "La tecla del nùmero" De hecho en México este sigo es llamado "Nùmero"


----------



## replicante7

Hola, Tatis.

Yo le digo "signo de número". Creo que se llama así. 
¿Puedes decirme dónde se dice "signo de gato"? Nunca lo había oído. Y el nombrecito es simpático.


----------



## ieracub

replicante7 said:


> Hola, Tatis.
> 
> Yo le digo "signo de número". Creo que se llama así.
> ¿Puedes decirme dónde se dice "signo de gato"? Nunca lo había oído. Y el nombrecito es simpático.


 En Chile le decimos simplemente _gato. _
Ni signo de esto, ni tecla de esto otro. _Gato, _sencillamente.

Es que así le decimos al famoso juego tic-tac-toe o tres en raya. Alguien me dijo que era porque las cuatro rayas ésas se parecen a un arañazo de un gato, pero no estoy muy convencido.

Y a este "~" algunos le decimos _cola de chancho. _Y a este otro "^", _tongo. _Son nombres más bonitos que _almohadilla, tilde _y_ acento circunflejo. _

Saludos.


----------



## westopia

Pues en Peru le decimos a la tecla # _michi_, que en quechua significa gato


----------



## replicante7

ieracub said:


> En Chile le decimos simplemente _gato. _
> Ni signo de esto, ni tecla de esto otro. _Gato, _sencillamente.
> 
> Y a este "~" algunos le decimos _cola de chancho. _Y a este otro "^", _tongo. _Son nombres más bonitos que _almohadilla, tilde _y_ acento circunflejo. _





westopia said:


> Pues en Peru le decimos a la tecla # _michi_, que en quechua significa gato



Gracias, ieracub y westopia. 
Es interesante que también signifique gato en quechua. Y tongo para el circunflejo ¿?  
Quizás si se traslada el hilo para el forum de CD aparecerían aún más cosas curiosas.


----------



## lazarus1907

En España decimos almohadilla para la tecla del teléfono.

Como signo en libros y escritos, se puede leer como "compárese" (también cp.) o número (como nº o núm.).

En música se llama *sostenido* (ej. Do#), que es probablemente el nombre que todos compartimos en español.


----------



## replicante7

lazarus1907 said:


> Hola, lazarus.
> 
> Como signo en libros y escritos, se puede leer como "compárese" (también cp.) o número (como nº o núm.).


El significado "compárese" no lo conocía. El de número sí, hay lugares donde se usa comúnmente en direcciones.


lazarus1907 said:


> En música se llama *sostenido* (ej. Do#), que es probablemente el nombre que todos compartimos en español.


En música sí lo conozco como sostenido, pero ¡no sabía que fuera de ese ámbito también se le llama así!
Gracias, lazarus


----------



## María Madrid

tatis said:


> Bueno, en mátemáticas, ¿no es + el signo de la suma, - el signo de multiplicación?. Numeral es "de los números", en fin...


 
No quería decir que no se refiriese a un número, sino que el término "signo numeral" me resulta extraño. De todas maneras, veo que ya tienes muchas opciones para elegir. Saludos,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ieracub said:


> En Chile le decimos simplemente _gato. _
> Ni signo de esto, ni tecla de esto otro. _Gato, _sencillamente.
> 
> Es que así le decimos al famoso juego tic-tac-toe o tres en raya. Alguien me dijo que era porque las cuatro rayas ésas se parecen a un arañazo de un gato, pero no estoy muy convencido.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


En México también se le conoce como gato en algunos momentos porque también le llamamos así a este juego. Curioso no.


----------



## Petra Cornelius

Hola a todos:
Es la primera vez que utilizo este foro pues hasta ahora usaba el de francés/español. Estoy encantada de que exista algo así. Excelente iniciativa.
Quisiera que me confirmasen si este vocabulario es vigente en América Latina. 
Un saludo,
Petra
Para activar, controlar y desactivar estas funciones se
utilizan básicamente tres teclas del teléfono:
• Asterisco ( * ): Se utiliza para activar funciones, marcándose
antes del código correspondiente.
• Almohadilla ( # ): Permite desactivar funciones, marcándose
antes del código correspondiente. Cuando se
marca al final de una secuencia de teclas, da por finalizado
el proceso.


----------



## piraña utria

Petra Cornelius said:


> Hola a todos:
> Es la primera vez que utilizo este foro pues hasta ahora usaba el de francés/español. Estoy encantada de que exista algo así. Excelente iniciativa.
> Quisiera que me confirmasen si este vocabulario es vigente en América Latina.
> Un saludo,
> Petra
> Para activar, controlar y desactivar estas funciones se
> utilizan básicamente tres teclas del teléfono:
> • Asterisco ( * ): Se utiliza para activar funciones, marcándose
> antes del código correspondiente.
> • Almohadilla ( # ): Permite desactivar funciones, marcándose
> antes del código correspondiente. Cuando se
> marca al final de una secuencia de teclas, da por finalizado
> el proceso.


 
Hola:

El texto es adecuado y se entiende perfectamente. En Colombia, "Almohadilla" para esa tecla no se escucha; yo la cambiaría por "Numeral", simplemente.

Saludos,


----------



## Petra Cornelius

Qué monstruo, Piraña Utria!
Gracias, tomo nota.
Petra


----------



## Jellby

A pesar de que se usa desde hace cierto tiempo (tampoco mucho, me temo), la acepción de "almohadilla" para el símbolo # sólo se recogerá en la próxima edición 23.ª del DRAE:

*almohadilla.*
14. f. Telec. Símbolo parecido al sostenido, utilizado en telecomunicaciones. (Símb. #).

Como sugiere esa definición, yo siempre lo había conocido como "sostenido" (aunque no fuera en contextos musicales), aunque parece ser que son dos símbolos distintos, como º y °:

*sostenido.*
4. m. Mús. Signo (#) que representa la alteración del sonido natural de la nota o notas a que se refiere.

En cuanto a "numeral", la correspondiente acepción también aparecerá en la próxima edición 23.ª:

*numeral.*
2. m. Arg. y Ur. almohadilla (‖ utilizada en telecomunicaciones).

El DPD no parece que diga nada, sólo recoge el símbolo # en un apéndice y le da el significado de "número" en América (en España se usa n.º, núm., nro.).


----------



## alepre

En realidad en Argentina no se usa la palabra almohadilla, # = numeral.
Creo que si se le pide a alguien que presione la tecla almohadilla, no sabrá qué tecla presionar.
Saludos.


----------



## mgwls

Hola:
En Argentina lo más usual es denominar _numeral_ al símbolo #, aunque también se le llama _almohadilla_, a veces. Al símbolo * en la mayor parte de los casos se le llama _asterisco_.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México el # es el símbolo de número o de gato. Cuando hablas a un celular y dejas mensaje, la grabación te dice al final: "Marque la tecla gato cuando termine".


----------



## Mangato

Aunque no sea de este foro, solo por curiosidad, en Brasil llaman a esta tecla *jogo da velha (*juego de la vieja), por su parecido al tablero de un juego de mesa semejante a las tres en raya


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Al símbolo *#* yo siempre lo he llamado "sostenido" (no sé de Música, pero hasta allí,  llego), en España lo llaman también "almohadilla" (de acuerdo a una irreprochable forera de la Península).
¿Qué otras denominaciones se le dan? (No importa que figuren en el DRAE o no, me gustaría saber si hay variaciones según las regiones)
Gracias.


----------



## Lerma

También _*cuadradillo*__*. *_Se utilizaba antes en España. Ahora se oye más almohadilla.


----------



## Jellby

Bocha said:


> Al símbolo *#* yo siempre lo he llamado "sostenido" (no sé de Música, pero hasta allí,  llego), en España lo llaman también "almohadilla" (de acuerdo a una irreprochable forera de la Península).



Yo también lo llamaba sostenido hasta que empezó a ser más común en los teléfonos...

No obstante, tipográficamente son dos símbolos distintos (como el 0 y la O, por ejemplo). La almohadilla es más cuadrada y regular, el sostenido más estrecho, y la inclinación de los trazos es distinta (la almohadilla tiene trazos horizontales, el sostenido los tiene verticales)

Si el tipo de letra del navegador los soporta, compárense:
♯ (sostenido)
# (almohadilla)


----------



## Valtiel

Siempre que las máquinas te dicen por teléfono que aprietes una tecla para hacer determinadas acciones, llaman a ésa _almohadilla_. Al menos en España.

Saludos.


----------



## HeavyMetal

Valtiel said:


> Siempre que las máquinas te dicen por teléfono que aprietes una tecla para hacer determinadas acciones, llaman a ésa _almohadilla_. Al menos en España.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola:

En la Argentina la llaman _numeral_. Es más, en ocaciones para enumerar algo en lugar de poner _número 1_, _número 2_, he visto: #1, #2, etc.
En música como _sostenido_, sí. Y de _almohadilla_, me entero recién.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

También yo lo conozco como _numeral_, y por aquí las compañías telefónicas lo dicen todo el tiempo en sus mensajes: _haga tal cosa y luego apriete la tecla numeral_ (claro que le llaman numeral a la tecla, pero se entiende que se refieren al símbolo -¿o es un signo?- ¡Oh, es muy temprano para pensar!).


----------



## ManPaisa

_*Signo de número*_, por estos lados.


----------



## m_pookie

*Hola:*
*Por aca normalmente se le dice 'michi' aunque esa palabra no tenga nada que ver con el símbolo signo, supongo que será por la semajanza que tiene con el juego de tres en raya.*

*Besos.*


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile se llama "gato".  Quizá por la semejanza que tiene con un felino.
Lo de "numeral" alguna vez lo he escuchado, pero no me acuerdo dónde.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Supongo que esta lista del DPD ya la habrá consultado todo el mundo:

Apéndice 4: Lista de símbolos o signos no alfabetizables

*#* número [*Am.*] (_cf. _n.º, nro._ y_ núm.,_ en apéndice 2_) || almohadilla (*Tel.*) 









  sostenido (_Mús._)


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Supongo que esta lista del DPD ya la habrá consultado todo el mundo:
> 
> Apéndice 4: Lista de símbolos o signos no alfabetizables
> 
> *#* número [*Am.*] (_cf. _n.º, nro._ y_ núm.,_ en apéndice 2_) || almohadilla (*Tel.*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sostenido (_Mús._)


No está "gato".

_


----------



## HeavyMetal

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Al símbolo *#* yo siempre lo he llamado "sostenido" (no sé de Música, pero hasta allí, llego), en España lo llaman también "almohadilla" (de acuerdo a una irreprochable forera de la Península).
> *¿Qué otras denominaciones se le dan? (No importa que figuren en el DRAE o no, me gustaría saber si hay variaciones según las regiones)*
> Gracias.


Lo importante es que hasta aquí _todo el mundo_ nos hemos atenido al tema en cuestión del mensaje inicial.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Es notable la semejanza entre el *'michi'* de m pookie y el *'gato'* de Vampiro.
Más difícil de ver es el parecido con los gatos del resto de los hispanohablantes.


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> En Chile se llama "gato". Quizá por la semejanza que tiene con un felino.
> Lo de "numeral" alguna vez lo he escuchado, pero no me acuerdo dónde.
> Saludos.
> _


 
_*Gato*_ es el nombre que se le da a este juego en México.

Hasta donde yo entiendo, de ahí se deriva el apelativo del símbolo signo -- pero en México; no sé cómo llegó hasta Chile.


----------



## Vampiro

Quizá porque en Chile el juego se llama igual.

Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> No tengo la menor idea... aunque podría ser porque la forma de la cuadrícula recuerda la nariz de un gato -por aquí el juego se llama ta-te-ti-.


 
Pues, sí. Las rayas horizontales se parecen a los bigotes del gato...
Lo que no sé es qué representarán las X y O que van sobre los bigotes.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Relacionado:
*# = número?
Wiki

*


----------



## mclcmg

Jajaja, sí, aquí en México te dicen en el teléfono las operadoras "Cuando termine de grabar su mensaje, presione la tecla gato. Bip." Que en inglés es la pound key, si no me equivoco. *¿*Alguien puede corroborar?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Confirmado:
_Por favor, marque la tecla gato para mayor información._
En México.
Y el juego que menciona mipaisano. (Exclusivamente para menores de ocho años)
¡Me extraña que Calambur, con esa foto, no sepa de dónde venga ese nombre!


----------



## ManPaisa

mclcmg said:


> Jajaja, sí, aquí en México te dicen en el teléfono las operadoras "Cuando termine de grabar su mensaje, presione la tecla gato. Bip." Que en inglés es la pound key, si no me equivoco. Alguien puede corroborar?


 
Sí ése es el nombre al norte del Río Bravo, pero el de la tecla no el del jueguito.


----------



## mclcmg

ManPaisa said:


> Sí ése es el nombre al norte del Río Bravo.



Bien. Gracias!


----------



## onieto

> Porque el dibujo es similar al símbolo “gato” usado en los teléfonos y teclados alfanuméricos.
> Por qué otra cosa iba a ser…


 
Jajaja*. ¿N*o ser*á* al contrario*? C*reo que el juego mismo pudiera f*á*cilmente ser m*á*s antiguo que los tel*é*fonos, mquinas de escribir o imprentas, ¿no?

Aca en México*,* se llama gato al #, en contestadoras autom*á*ticas he escuchado, numeral, almohadilla, gato, n*ú*mero.

Pienso que el juego se llama gato por la din*á*mica del mismo, tipo "al gato y al rat*ó*n", los que lo han jugado sabr*á*n a que me refiero, en ingl*é*s se llama "tic tac toe"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No le encuentro ni el más remoto parecido con un gato, y tampoco con una almohadilla,  por más que ese es el nombre que oigo y empleo. 
En cambio, se parece al signo de sostenido, y hasta ahora no he sabido que hay quien lo llama así.


----------



## miguel64086

Corroboro con otra gente que ya opinó, pero en Chile se le llama gato, quizás por el parecido al juego.
En inglés se le llama pound key, tal vez para abreviar la unidad de medida libras.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Confirmado:
> _Por favor, marque la tecla gato para mayor información._
> En México.
> Y el juego que menciona mipaisano. (Exclusivamente para menores de ocho años)
> ¡Me extraña que Calambur, con esa foto, no sepa de dónde venga ese nombre!


Nadie puede saber todo. Desconocía que a ese signo y a ese juego se los llamara gato, pero al menos llegué a sospechar por qué:



Calambur said:


> No tengo la menor idea... aunque podría ser porque la forma de la cuadrícula recuerda la nariz de un gato -por aquí el juego se llama ta-te-ti-.


Insisto en que se parece a la nariz (dibujada) de un gato.
¡La imaginación al poder!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur said:


> Nadie puede saber todo. Desconocía que a ese signo y a ese juego se los llamara gato, pero al menos llegué a sospechar por qué:
> 
> 
> Insisto en que se parece a la nariz (dibujada) de un gato.
> ¡La imaginación al poder!



Además del  dibujo del morro de un gato, me he fijado en tu avatar, y por mucho que la imaginación tome el poder, la mía no da para tanto: no veo la nariz de un gato ni entrecerrando los ojos. ¿Los bigotes? 
Tampoco me recuerda el signo de la libra esterlina .
Aparte de la notación de sostenido y un signo  que he visto en aritmética para indicar desigualdad,  solo me recuerda el marco del juego de tres en raya (¿ta-te-ti?) o un pedacito de red.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Confirmado:
> _Por favor, marque la tecla gato para mayor información._
> En México.


 
Concuerdo. También lo he escuchado como "el signo de número". 

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Veo que Manpaisa dice otra cosa, pero "numeral" es una denominación muy común en publicidad para ese signo en lo que he percibido, al menos en mi zona.

Saludos,


----------



## jcr.meta

Impresionante la cantidad de novedades que he encontrado en este post... Yo pensé que todos le llamábamos "numeral" a esa tecla... Crazo error el mío


----------



## Vampiro

Y... para que veas... al otro lado del charco lo llaman ta-te-ti.

_


----------



## jcr.meta

Vampiro said:


> Y... para que veas... al otro lado del charco lo llaman ta-te-ti.
> 
> _




No me expliqué bien. También le llamamos ta-te-ti aquí al juego


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jcr.meta said:


> Impresionante la cantidad de novedades que he encontrado en este post... Yo pensé que todos le llamábamos "numeral" a esa tecla... Crazo error el mío


 
Cra*S*o error, en efecto.


----------



## jcr.meta

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Cra*S*o error, en efecto.



Qué vergüenza  Gracias por la corrección


----------



## StryKeRneL

Como dicen, en Chile se le llama "gato" por el juego.
Me da la impresión que el juego apareció primero que el símbolo.
 Yo no veo ningún bigote ahí. No tengo idea de por qué asociarían al animal con el juego o con el símbolo, pero bueno, así es la vida...


----------



## AlyMar

tatis said:


> Gracias a los dos por su aportación


Si el mensaje que debes grabar es para Argentina, Uruguay, aquí lo usual (no sé si correcto) es: Pulse Numeral (o la Tecla Numeral), pero no hace falta tecla, si estamos al teléfono, no habrán muchas opciones para pulsar! No debemos subestimar a quien nos escucha. Y por la tecnología de los teléfonos, controles remotos, etc. el término adecuado entiendo que es "pulsar", dado que refiere a la transmisión de energía/datos. Presionar no es lo que debemos hacer en estos aparatos.



Manuel G. Rey said:


> No le encuentro ni el más remoto parecido con un gato, y tampoco con una almohadilla, por más que ese es el nombre que oigo y empleo.
> En cambio, se parece al signo de sostenido, y hasta ahora no he sabido que hay quien lo llama así.


 
Por lo menos en Argentina tampoco había escuchado almohadilla, siempre numeral. Pero el post 48 muestra la diferencia entre sostenido y numeral.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

AlyMar said:


> Por lo menos en Argentina tampoco había escuchado almohadilla, siempre numeral. Pero el post 48 muestra la diferencia entre sostenido y numeral.



No advertí la errata de '...no he sabido que hay quien le llame así' por no '...no he sabido que haya quien le llame así.

Claro que hay diferencia entre el signo en cuestión y el de sostenido. Por eso dije que se parecen, no que sean iguales. 

Esto es lo que dice Wikipedia de ese signo:

"La *almohadilla* es un signo que se escribe #. También se denomina *cuadradillo* y *grilla*. Por usarse en algunos países y ámbitos para indicar cifras también se llama *numeral*, *signo de número* y *cardinal* . Además, por su parecido al tablero del juego tres en línea, también se llama *(signo de) gato*, *michi*, *tatetí* y *vieja*.
 La almohadilla es similar al símbolo musical sostenido (♯), al que sustituye a veces (especialmente en escritura mecánica cuando la fuente elegida no posee el signo musical)."


Creo que ahí se recogen todas las variantes que se han mencionado en este hilo.


----------



## Vampiro

AlyMar said:


> Si el mensaje que debes grabar es para Argentina, Uruguay, aquí lo usual (no sé si correcto) es: Pulse Numeral (o la Tecla Numeral)


Oquei, oquei... entonces nada de "Pulse la tecla ta-te-ti..."
Me queda claro.



Manuel G. Rey said:


> La almohadilla es similar al símbolo musical sostenido (♯), al que sustituye a veces (especialmente en escritura mecánica cuando la fuente elegida no posee el signo musical)."


Hola, Manuel.
Cito tu último párrafo porque francamente no lo entiendo.
He visto partituras de todos los pelajes que te imagines, y jamás me ha tocado ver el símbolo "sostenido" escrito de esa manera.
Ese cuadradito me resulta de lo más pintorezco.  Para mi el "sostenido" es como un gato apoyado en un poste, o sea... apenas inclinado hacia la derecha.
Evidentemente los teclados usan el mismo símbolo por economía de recursos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## HeavyMetal

Vampiro said:


> He visto partituras de todos los pelajes que te imagines, y jamás me ha tocado ver el símbolo "sostenido" escrito de esa manera. [...] Para mi el "sostenido" es como un gato apoyado en un poste, o sea... apenas inclinado hacia la derecha.


Pero eso sí que es raro... Al igual que *Manuel G. Rey*, siempre lo he conocido y visto con esta figura; es que además así se lo representa en cualquier libro, partitura o lo que se le parezca dentro del mundo de la música.
¿No podrías encontrar alguna imagen que muestre el símbolo que describís? ¿No te estarás confundiendo con otro símbolo? ¡Ahora me entró la curiosidad!

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Oquei, oquei... entonces nada de "Pulse la tecla ta-te-ti..."
> Me queda claro.
> 
> 
> Hola, Manuel.
> Cito tu último párrafo porque francamente no lo entiendo.
> He visto partituras de todos los pelajes que te imagines, y jamás me ha tocado ver el símbolo "sostenido" escrito de esa manera.
> Ese cuadradito me resulta de lo más pintorezco.  Para mi el "sostenido" es como un gato apoyado en un poste, o sea... apenas inclinado hacia la derecha.
> Evidentemente los teclados usan el mismo símbolo por economía de recursos.
> Saludos.
> _



Es un texto copiado de Wikipedia, habrías de recurrir allí para que te lo expliquen
Yo deduzco que si en algún instrumento de escritura no hay el signo de sostenido, se recurre a la almohadilla o como se le quiera llamar. Y doy por hecho que se entendería.


----------



## Jellby

Vampiro said:


> Cito tu último párrafo porque francamente no lo entiendo.
> He visto partituras de todos los pelajes que te imagines, y jamás me ha tocado ver el símbolo "sostenido" escrito de esa manera.



Ten en cuenta que puede que cada cual vea un signo distinto. Depende del tipo de letra con el que se muestre el mensaje, puede que salga el signo con distintos estilos, o que salga un simple rectángulo o una interrogación (si el signo no está disponible).

En imágenes es más "portable":

Sostenido: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/19/C_sharp.svg/315px-C_sharp.svg.png (el que va justo después de la clave de sol)
Almohadilla/numeral/...: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/Number_sign.svg/153px-Number_sign.svg.png


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Jellby said:


> Ten en cuenta que puede que cada cual vea un signo distinto. Depende del tipo de letra con el que se muestre el mensaje, puede que salga el signo con distintos estilos, o que salga un simple rectángulo o una interrogación (si el signo no está disponible).
> 
> En imágenes es más "portable":
> 
> Sostenido: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/19/C_sharp.svg/315px-C_sharp.svg.png (el que va justo después de la clave de sol)
> Almohadilla/numeral/...: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/Number_sign.svg/153px-Number_sign.svg.png



Pues el marco del juego del  tres en línea, también conocido como tres en raya, juego del gato, tatetí, triqui, tres en gallo, michi o la vieja  es poco más o menos tan  diferente de la almohadilla como del signo de sostenido. Se forma por dos líneas verticales y dos horizontales, mientras que en la almohadila  o como se le quiera llamar, son dos horizontales y dos inclinadas, y en el signo del sostenido, dos verticales y dos inclinadas.   
Es decir, hay varios nombres para elegir en función de lo que en cada lugar sea usual y de la libérrima elección de cada uno.
En mi caso le llamo almohadilla por ser el nombre usual en  España, y el que todos  entendemos. Si fuese a un país donde le llamen tatetí, micho o gato, emplearía ese nombre. Así de fácil.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá decimos que hay que aplastar (o presionar) la tecla gato o de símbolo de número.


----------



## Milton Sand

nota de moderador said:
			
		

> Hola, amigos:
> Como don Manuel bien lo ha demostrado (en mi caso, lo llamo "numeral" o "signo número"; si me refiero a la tecla: "tecla número/numeral"), parece no haber nada nuevo que añadir a este hilo. ¡Ha sido respondido más que satisfactoriamente!
> 
> Queda entonces cerrado y se les agradece su oportuna participación.


----------

